# Looking to sell my Apache, what sort of value ?



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

I am thinking of selling my Apache 600 SE, she's a 2006 model with 5000 miles and new alloys fitted, so is in excellent condition.
Not really sure how to value it as there doesn't seem to be any others for sale to compare it with, anyone have ideas about values before I contact the dealers ?
Thanks


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

£ 25 to £27,000 ??


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ourden I thought round about that figure.
I have put it on a couple of sites for 25K.


----------

